# wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?



## urgal (1 August 2009)

ich hab gerade einen erhalten und weiß nicht, wie ich ihm widersprechen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

So sieht ein echter* gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid aus, der grundsätzlich vom Gericht kommt :
  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


und so geht man mit ihm um (wenn es wirklich ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid ist )
>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn es nur eine  Mahnung sein sollte:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## urgal (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

also ist das hier keiner? 

_[Links zu einem sattsam bekannten Mahndroh-Schreiben mit vielen persönlichen Daten entfernt. (bh)]_

und wie soll ich jetzt darauf reagieren?


----------



## bernhard (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

Solche Schreiben tauchen hier seit Jahren tausendfach auf.

Das hat mit ordentlichen deutschen Gerichten nichts zu tun. Neuerdings gibt es den Begriff Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso, um die Ekelhaftigkeit des Mahndroh-Treibens für rechtlich nicht durchsetzbare Forderungen zu berücksichtigen.

Jedenfalls ist nicht ein Fall bekannt, in dem eine solche Forderungen vor Gericht Bestand gehabt hätte.


----------



## urgal (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

okay, also kann ich den brief jetzt einfach ignorieren?


----------



## bernhard (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

Die Verbraucherzentralen sagen, 90% der Erpressten machen nix, 10% blicken nicht durch und zahlen aus Angst vor der Erpressung.

Hier hat jemand, der erst aus Angst gezahlt sein, sein schöne Geld mit Hilfe der Gerichte zurückgeholt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/58875-opfer-wehrte-sich-opendownload-de-gibt-auf.html


----------



## dvill (1 August 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich einem mahnbescheid widersprechen?*

Manche Anwälte blicken auf einschlägige Traditionen zurück: law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


----------

